# Cutthroat on the fly



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Caught a mess of cutthroat on the fly rod this week. And they were all pretty gorgeous!

Pics and report on the blog

http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/07/a-week-of-gorgeous-cutts-on-fly.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pretty fish:!:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Did you see Justin? 
Get a tube. Catch brook trout. Or not. Nice cutties though.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

brookieguy1 said:


> Did you see Justin?
> Get a tube. Catch brook trout. Or not. Nice cutties though.


Nah, he left the day before.

My tube has a hole in it and i'm too poor to buy a new one. So I'm stuck to dinking around on the shore for fish these days.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Them some nice fish there. What a place to get some alone time.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report. 

I got caught at the same lake last year in one heck of a rain/thunder storm.

I guess I need to try some of the streams around there also.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, those colors are just amazing! Are you all moved in to your new place yet?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Jackalope said:


> Thanks for the report.
> 
> I got caught at the same lake last year in one heck of a rain/thunder storm.
> 
> I guess I need to try some of the streams around there also.


If you know the right places to look, there's some fat brookies in the streams around there. It's a fun area to explore.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Wow, those colors are just amazing! Are you all moved in to your new place yet?


Yeah, moved in and everything. When we getting out to fish? I saw you got some new fly fishing gear, we should head out on the Weber some time.


----------

